# Exercise after eating?



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Our routine is as follows: I get home from work, feed Bailey, we immediately go to the park for a run... I just read somewhere that this may cause bloat? How long should you wait after your GR has eaten before exercising them?

Darn daylight savings - really cuts back on the available hours I have to take her!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would wait until about an hour after you get home, personally.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would exercise first then about an hour later feed. Otherwise, I would wait at least two hours to be safe.
I am always so paranoid of bloat from exercise after eating. I also don't let them drink too much water right after exercise either.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

you could always take her for her run the normal time you take her and feed her after you get back then no problems with daylight saving


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

From what I've read and experienced, exercise does not cause bloat but exercise or activity can cause a bloated stomach to twist, which is very dangerous.

Personally, I would wait for a bit after eating and drinking to exercise (particularly drinking). If your dog is bloating, you will know quickly that something is wrong. But after a half hour or so, if your dog is fine, then you should be okay. 

But waiting until after you exercise and when your dog is calm again is really the best time to feed and give water.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I wait an hr after exercising the dogs before feeding them and I,also restrict water!.Although,we don't really know the exact cause of bloating,I still am very careful!.
I,also,never realized how deep chested goldens were,until Priska was operated for her mass and her tummy was completly shaved!.The vet did tell me that Golden could bloat!.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, I am far more concerned about the water than I am the food. Be especially careful giving water when your dogs are excited.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The general rule of thumb is to wait at least one hour after vigorous exercise before feeding, and then wait two hours after eating before exercising again. Breeds that are particularly susceptible (Giant breeds) and individual dogs of any breed that have bloated before, might go two and two.

Tanking up on water should never be allowed, especially in a dog prone to bloat, and I never give ice cold water.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

1 hour before feeding, 2 hours after


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My routine with Daisy was come home from work, give her dinner and then head out to the lake to do some fishing. We've done this for years without any trouble. It wasn't until her surgery Oct 23, when I brought her home and she drank some water (no food) that she bloated. I knew within minutes that she was in trouble. And then after the first episode, she did it two more times over the weekend, without any food or water. Never had she given any indication prior to surgery that this could be a problem for her (she's 8 years old). 

Bloat is a very difficult thing to understand. I have more questions than I have answers, and I know I will never be as comfortable again, especially with the water. 

I'm seriously considering the tack procedure, just for the peace of mind that if she does bloat again, at least we wouldn't have to worry about the flip. Maybe that in itself will help me learn to relax again. I don't know how we'd handle our summer routine otherwise.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

What are the symptoms of bloat


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The ones I noticed immediately:

Retching (trying to throw up but not producing anything, repeatedly)
Restless (won't settle, lays down, gets right back up)
Whining, may become louder in time
Panting (with some foam)
Swollen hard stomach, maybe more on one side than the other
No interest in food (at all, not even favorites)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I always take mine on a walk first and about 1 hour later feed them. Always done it that way!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Buster123 said:


> What are the symptoms of bloat


Here is a link to good information about canine bloat, including symptoms and causes. Exercise before, and especially after eating is one of the causes listed. (This usually refers to strenuous exercise.)


http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

What Bock said 1Hour before, 2hours after if you can!
Researching on danes has taught me so much about Preventing bloat/torsion..

Also Moistening each meal for your golden with warm water is another thing MANY MANY People do to help prevent it. I know a lot of people who use Chicken broth to moisten their dogs food to prevent bloat.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Also, Elevated Food dish.
Also, kibble that has soy in it can cause Gas, & Since soy has a propensity to swell when wet, you can imagine what it may do once inside your dogs digestive tract.

I am trying to remember the others I learned...hmm


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I also want to put this link out there..
I know most will find this woman extreme with her feeding regimen as well as other things, but IMO she really knows what she is doing...Our Golden will have a tspn/tbspn each day of Yogurt for a healthy gut. One other thing I believe will help with Bloat.

http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/bloat_and_torsion_is_nutrition_a_factor.htm


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

You know I really wonder about the elevated dog food. When we were getting our puppy we read that they were "good". But in that Bloat article it says they are "bad". So how is one to know which is right? :doh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What is it about elevated dog dishes that makes it an issue for some dogs at all?

There's so many variables and individual differences from one dog to the next, or from one breed to the next.

Maybe I missed it but I didn't see surgery specifically in any of the lists of possible or common causes or risk factors. I do feel in my heart that Daisy's surgery had a lot to do with what happened with her recently. 8 years nothing, surgery, and then boom -- 3 episodes within 3 days. That can't be a coincidence.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess you just have to go with what you think is right, & what makes sense.
Just thinking about it I would say that dogs would be getting more air in their stomachs if they were eating from ground level, then if they were eating up at shoulder height. All Dogs are different now then when they were in the wild because of Poor Breeding, Dogs ate off the ground and then it wasn't as much of a problem I'm sure as it is now "Bloat/Torsion". But, dogs are more prone to such things because Like i said poor breeding. That is Why mixed breeds are almost always more healthy then your average pure bred dog because their "bad" genes don't meet with other "bad" genes if that makes sense as often as a pure bred, or inbred dogs. Someone explained it so much better to me lol I just can't remember exactly how they said it...

So, I've chosen to go against what she has said and use and elevate my dogs food. Just My Opinion!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I also usually wait about an hour or so before taking Tucker out in the yard to run around after he eats. He usually crashes right after eating a full meal anyway!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

There are definitely things on the list of common causes that don't apply to what's going on with my dog at all.

I guess it's very true that the best prevention is to know your dog well, be attentive and know the symptoms.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Purdue University did a bloat study some years ago. One of the determinations was that dogs who ate from elevated dishes had MORE incidence of bloat than dogs whose bowls were on the floor. That particular issue has never been adequately resolved, so I think folks should feed however they think is best. As for exercise, I say you'd do better exercising your pup first, then waiting to feed for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My vet said she has treated more dogs that use elevated dog dishes for bloat then dogs that dont.....


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

oooh I didn't know I should wait after exercise to feed! I have been feeding Vito almost immediately after exercise. Oops! I will stop that.


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

i would be very careful..i wait at least 2 hours after Jack's run to feed him..and just like you, if you eat a meal right before you run it hurts alot and u get cramps and its just not fun, your dog cant tell you what hes feeling so just to be safe no food a couple hours before exercise either. Bloat is really serious.


----------



## RazorbackGolden (Mar 3, 2010)

This is an old thread but I think this is good advice for anyone whom comes across this thread.

My Dad in College had a Golden, Blu, which was his best friend in every way. One day Blu had his dinner and right after headed off into the woods behind our house as he did various times a day. Shortly after Blu came back and you could tell he wasn't doing good.

Dad took Blu to the ER and was told his stomach had flipped because of the eating and then exercise. He passed away and my Dad has never recovered from losing his best friend.

I now the same age as my Dad when he had Blu, I have my Golden named Tucker and I won't allow him to exercise or get too excited until I wait 1 hour. That is the Golden rule.

It's worth giving extra time to prevent anything that could hurt your Golden. Better safe than losing your best friend and family member.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Last summer Chloe had been out in the sprinkler. She probably had taken in a ton of water. She came inside panting so hard. My mom wasnt thinking and fed her dinner right away. She was up all night throwing up. Even after exercise if they are panting it's best to wait to feed them.


----------

